# Garage Sale Score



## dlane (Jan 31, 2016)

Got a bunch of good stuff , to dark for pics now , I'll post pics tomorrow , stuff still in truck
Brown&sharpe best test .0005 dti , $10.
Mitutoyo depth mic set , in box $10.
Mini Wilton 2" bullet vice with brass slip on soft jaws $20.
New 2" Swiss echelon mic in sealed bag & box $10.
Deburing set/system  bunch of pieces in box " nice" $10.
Shiney Letter drill set in hout index $10.
6 USA crescent wrenches dif sizes $ 6.
VS - high ,low - Reversing gear reduction motor $20. Nice
Hanging motor like a dermal , with vs foot pedal $10. It's a nice one
Kennedy end hanging box ? 7 drawer $30. Wanted to put it under 10L but it's to tall
$ 136. All USA , Swiss,German Japanese made items ,This is what I remember at the moment I'm sure there's more , going back tomorrow for some end mills and any thing I might've missed he was trying to close up , pics tomorrow


----------



## marcusp323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Cool beans. Haven't seen a sale like that around here in a few years. There will be more!!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 31, 2016)

Incredible haul, Derrick.  It didn't happen until we see the pics.


----------



## dlane (Jan 31, 2016)

'And here they are



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The thing top left in box is a angle finder "Swiss", next to the best test is a deal you put on glasses with two lenses,the reduction motor is 1/4hp hi-lo- vs -fr.controled by the box,the Kennedy is six drawers , next to it is a debur set 





	

		
			
		

		
	
Nice new mic


	

		
			
		

		
	
 That's it for now


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 31, 2016)

I'd say you hit the jackpot. Some very nice stuff there. Mike


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 31, 2016)

We believe you now!  Great stuff!  But you still suck...   8^)


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok that is it and


----------



## dlane (Feb 1, 2016)

So I picked up 1-10 mm drills in 1/2 mm inc. two indexes  no name but there good ones,for HSS,
most unused ,the used ones were upside down, shanks not bad  , $30.
I know it didn't happen, no pics.
End mills go with his mill/drill/lathe  Smitey ?  He wants 2k for all or 0.
The Kennedy box is like new now !


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 1, 2016)

dlane said:


> 'And here they are
> 
> View attachment 120825
> 
> ...



Congratulations ! (Hate...envy...hate...envy) just kidding.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 1, 2016)

Boy do you suck. The tool gods must really like you. That little Wilton vise can fit in a Medium Flat Rate Priority Box with my address on it!...Dave


----------



## A618fan2 (Feb 2, 2016)

I wanna live where you live - You SUCK!  Nice gets - congrats.

John


----------

